# growing moss emersed question [update 11.21]



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

That is a kick ass setup. Look forward to seeing the next pic. I don't know the answer to your question though sorry, seems like you have a perfect emmersed setup going for moss. Are you dosing or anything else?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^thanks very much! and nope, im not dosing!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

bump anyone?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Got the second pic yet? How much lighting you've got over it? It might be too much light.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

im going to try to put it up tonight - i forgot last night..

i THINK it's 23W cfl (might be 13w).... about 4-5 inches away, directly down so... yea i think that's a lot of light.. haha

i guess, since they are grown emersed... they might be ok with high light


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think that is true, my emmersed moss setup grows better in the shade and indirect sunlight than in direct sunlight, but, but mostly because it would dry it out more. Yours has constant running water like a river system, but don't u notice in nature that moss tends to grow in shaded areas and even moss attached to something with running water. Iono, I think you have too much lighting.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^that's a VERY good point.. hmm... what to do
i think i will try to move some of the moss around, and possible move my lighting elsewhere instead of direct down


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Just in transition. It will take hold and grow.
Don't mess with your setup!


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

for like... a month or so?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

good point to Richards too, I forgot about adaptation and recovery. How long have you had this setup?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't question the amount of time it takes for moss to grow emerged.
I wouldn't even question your current setup.
Everything is fine.

One thing to remember, is that your moss will require nutrients to grow.
If it lacks the basic building blocks it won't do anything for you.
A little bit of fertilizer will go a long way.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

hmm...interesting. i don't use any fertilizer other than root tabs in my substrate... so i think im good there.

i speculated that moss would bounce/adapt faster without any evidence, guess i was wrong


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

gordonrichards said:


> Don't question the amount of time it takes for moss to grow emerged.
> I wouldn't even question your current setup.
> Everything is fine.
> 
> ...


I would like to see how this turns out. I mist with tap and as well nutrient soaked water with same results.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

update shots! 

























i guess it doesn't look as bad as i initially thought? still yellow though in some parts..


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

:eek5: Don't kill my moss!

lol...just kidding. I've wondered about growing moss emersed as well. Will keep an eye on this thread to see how it grows for you. roud:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

For the record dxiong's moss was insanely healthy and green. 
I still have a lot of ur moss left..  
I'll gladly buy more plants from him!


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have peacock moss groing in a small container by a window with little water and growing in my tank. The one gorowing in my tank has tan growth like yours but it is old growth that has died off due to lack of light because the new growth is covering it. My moss growing in the window grows a light color when under water because lack of co2 I think. The part that is out of water a bit grows nice and green. I took my light color moss that was growing in the windk and added it to another tank it is getting darker now.

Could it be old growth? Or could that part of moss be getting too much water and not enough nuetriance or CO2? to me it sounds like old growth.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr. Benito Tan moss bryologist states that we should be injecting oxygen rather than co2. I fully agree with him.

not stated in here
Heres an article:
http://www.aquamoss.net/Dr Benito Tan/Dr Benito Tan Moss Man of Singapore.htm


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

UPDATE: so some of the peacock moss are actually.... growing on the cork
i've noticed that they're growing outwards more, with much darker lush green.. 
still some browning left but, i defintiely see some growth.

i did have a question, does anyone know if this is even possible? looks to be flame moss growing upward...emersed.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

that last pic here looks like emersed moss growth. my emersed flame moss looked similar (when i was growing it in a container with no water, just high humidity, on a windowsill)

looks normal to me. maybe this moss grows similar to flame when emersed. its possible.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

wait, so it definitely grows upward, single strand like that?!

that is so cool!!!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Look at that moss! See what happens when you leave it be! Remember to provide nutrients to the water once in a while!

-Gordon


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

^that photo i borrowed to ask a question so i wouldn't know about the nutrients but unlike my setup, i believe he/she did not have running water 

regardless, i think the moss i have (ill get photo later) is definitely growing
i put some flame moss also in the tank, and hope i see the same growth where ti grows vertical!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

so thats not you pic? then i cant say if yours will grow the same way...flame moss does grow like that though.


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

Newman said:


> so thats not you pic? then i cant say if yours will grow the same way...flame moss does grow like that though.


no, it's not my setup but i saw it when doing some research. 
i was just surprised that in emersed set up, it still grows vertical.. very cool


----------

